# Need idea's for my A4



## frankmmnuc (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey I'm new to the Audi scene, and to the website. I need some help w/ building up my car. I was thinking of a turbo upgrade kit from new german performance, an upsolute chip, and neuspeed FMI for performance, and for ride comfort bbs 18x8.5 RXII's and bilstien coilovers, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Need idea's for my A4 (frankmmnuc)*

G'day Frank,
I think you'll find the following forum thread helps a bit more:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=26
This one (despite the ID) is for the smaller Audi A3/S3 that you don't get in the US.
Good luck with the A4!
Ken


----------

